# New York EMT Arrested for Sending Nude Photo to Teen



## Jon (Dec 16, 2005)

*New York EMT Arrested for Sending Nude Photo to Teen*

*AARON GIFFORD, Staff writer*
The Post-Standard (Syracuse, New York)



A West Eaton Volunteer Ambulance Corps member who serves on the group's executive board has been suspended following charges that he sent nude photos of himself to a 14-year-old girl and invited her to have sex with him.
John A. Dorgan, who officials said was scheduled to teach high school students in WEVAC's new Explorer program later this month, will remain suspended until his case is resolved, said WEVAC President Harry Riggall.

~From emsresponder.com - http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=2618


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 16, 2005)

With all of the bad I have witnessed happen to kids this year, I would have been happier not ever reading this kind of thing too...:thumbs_down:


----------



## Jon (Dec 16, 2005)

it hits home for me, too.

We had a child molester helping with our explorer post 4 years ago - when I was an explorer. He is now "best friends" with Bubba at Camp Hill State Prison.

I posted this for two reasons.... #1, because we need to be careful of who we let on our squads, espicially when they will work with young people on a daily basis. Also, if it is a Boy Scouts of America Exploring program, all adults working with the teens must be 21+, anyone between 18-20 is still a "youth." All adults working with children should also have the BSA's youth protection traning.

Point #2 - This is a Long Island company (I think) and we have several volunteers here from L.I. who may or may not have heard more on this.


Jon


----------



## ptemt (Dec 16, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Also, if it is a Boy Scouts of America Exploring program, all adults working with the teens must be 21+, anyone between 18-20 is still a "youth." All adults working with children should also have the BSA's youth protection traning.
> 
> 
> Jon



When my son was in Cub Scouts I went through a training program to be an assistant den leader.  One of the rules was that under no circumstance are you ever alone with a scout.  This was to protect not only the scout but the adult as well.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 16, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> it hits home for me, too.
> I posted this for two reasons....


 
owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... I ran over my pinkie toe with my roller chair. :cry:


----------



## emtd29 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sick. just plain sick.

This is probably why that when you join our dept, you go through an extensive background check.

You just CANNOT be too careful



			
				MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Point #2 - This is a Long Island company (I think) and we have several volunteers here from L.I. who may or may not have heard more on this.
> 
> 
> Jon



The above mentioned company is actually located in Madison County in Central NY


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 16, 2005)

The times are off... 

Yeah, I guess sending a nude photo to a minor would be a bad thing. 

Was it a Christmas card?

Wouldn't that be a good way to cut down the number of cards you would have to send next year?

; )


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 16, 2005)

Get a rope.....

Be safe,
R/R 911


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2005)

emtd29 said:
			
		

> Sick. just plain sick.
> 
> This is probably why that when you join our dept, you go through an extensive background check.
> 
> ...


 
I stand corrected.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 17, 2005)

LOl...Alex your sick LOL...

I read this too...its terrible.  Our FD lost its explorer program because the leader was charged with distributing porn to minors.  So the board of commissioners shut the whole thing down.


----------



## emtd29 (Dec 17, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.


 

You're Forgiven, Jon


----------



## emtd29 (Dec 17, 2005)

ps.

Princess, Good luck on your interview!!!!!


----------



## Stevo (Dec 23, 2005)

well, maybe we should all be under the scrutiny of camera's?

or perhaps not?


Action follows inquiry of alleged lewdness on camera
By JOHN DIEDRICH
jdiedrich@journalsentinel.com
Posted: Dec. 19, 2005
An investigation into a Milwaukee fire lieutenant who is suspected of performing a lewd act in front of a computer camera while on duty has widened, leading to the suspension of at least two firefighters, a top city official said Monday.

Advertisement 

The department has put two to three firefighters on suspension, said Patrick Curley, chief of staff for Mayor Tom Barrett. He said at least one of the suspended employees is being paid. At least four firefighters are under investigation, he said.

"I don't know how far the tentacles will reach. There is a minimum of four, and it could go higher," Curley said. 

"The chief has informed us about the suspensions. Our advice has been to follow the letter of law but move as quickly as possible and let people know this is clearly unacceptable behavior and it will not be tolerated at the Fire Department."

The department declined to comment, citing the ongoing investigation, said Assistant Chief Mark Sain.

Last week, Chief William Wentlandt said he expected the investigation to be done in roughly two weeks. The chief could not be reached for comment Monday. Union officials also could not be reached for comment.
...........(edited).............

"What we have to do is get through this investigation first and take the other issues as they come," he said.

Read the rest of the story Here


(methinks he now wishes he didn't say that last line....)

~S~

EDIT: To conform to guidelines for posting copyrighted material


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 23, 2005)

These people knew they were on camera, even the FF, that's the risk you take with webcams...and to do that at a station? :excl: Hell I took immodium every time I did a 24hr shift because I didn't want to have to use the bathroom while I was there!:blush:  It's pure stupidity, and as far as molesters go they need to rot in hell. Did any of you see that dateline program with perverted justice? It was great, but in 2 days they had 30 men go to that house, and the jobs they held were definitly not something you'd expect, or would be afraid of. It was just the tip of the iceberg. You NEVER know who may be capable of these terrible acts, I lived with one for half my life, no clue!

It's unfortunate but we all have to be careful and sometimes paranoid.


----------



## Beegers (Jan 6, 2006)

My ambulance corps had booted a former member when he was brought up on charges that he molested a teenage female patient in the back of the rig on a call.
We had another member who as a member, had sex with a minor and got her pregnant.
I have a good friend who's registered as a sex offender because he was caught, at age 17 going down on his 16yo gf.  Come corps around here allow him to ride... Currently he has a lawyer trying to squash the history because HE was a minor as well.  It keeps him from getting good jobs now even though that was well over 10 years ago.


----------

